
500k Amazon Coins Offer per Qualifying Fire App - kjhughes
https://developer.amazon.com/post/Tx2I49QTWPW228V/Appstore-Developer-Select-Benefits-Expands-to-Fire-Phone-500k-Amazon-Coins-Offer.html
======
uptown
Amazon coins? Why can't companies just use normal money instead of inventing
their own monetary units?

~~~
Oculus
I believe it helps avoid legalities involving gambling and the such as well as
helps to keep the money circulating in their marketplace.

------
Oculus
It'll be interesting to see if developers can woo users into their apps by
offering up to $5000 in prizes (Amazon Coins). I personally believe that
Amazon should be offering the $5000 directly to developers to simply build
apps through a large competition (i.e. top 50 apps in every category will
receive a prize). This current approach is assuming there's a population of
users to bribe which isn't necessarily true.

------
Lidador
Amazon should learn one or two things with the FED (Federal Reserve Bank).
Printing so many Amazon Coins and giving them for free means diluting the
value of the apps on their own store from day one. Good one Amazon.

------
Zelphyr
The problem is, Amazon is notoriously bad to their vendors. Even getting paid
$5000 in cash (which this apparently isn't) I don't know that I would want to
be in business with them as a vendor.

------
dpweb
The $6 per 1k impressions guarantee seems more exciting than the coins.. Seems
that would be high for mobile apps? Interstitials it says..

~~~
fnayr
That is high. I get $2.50-$4 on iOS across millions of users.

